# Test, Npp, Mast and Var Log ( PSL Products )



## crackrbaby (Feb 8, 2015)

_*PuritySourceLabs.com*_
_*Product Log and Bloodwork*_






*

First, I would like to thank PuritySourceLabs.com for choosing me to test there products in exchange for a Detailed Online Journal and Bloodwork. The bloodwork will be done during the last 3 weeks of the cycle.
The products arrived in a timely manner and Professionally packed. The products ( pictured above ) look amazing. Each vial is filled Exactly the same and the contents are crystal clear. Looks Tasty! 
*​*
Cycle Layout = 12 weeks @:
1.5 cc/mL- Test E Monday & Thursday = 3 cc/mL or 750Mg per week
1.3 cc/mL- NPP EOD = 4.5 cc/ml or 455 Mg per week
1.3 cc/mL- Mast P EOD= 4.5 cc/mL or 455 Mg per week
50mg Anavar ED for the last 8 Weeks of the cycle. 
Note: Test E ( Slow acting ester )  has been started 3 weeks prior to starting the faster acting esters ( Npp, Mast )

Stats:
Age: 31
Height: 6'3"
Weight: 200
BF%: ~11-12% *

_*Journal:*_*
Throughout this journal, I will be updating frequently with Pictures, Weight, Measurements and overall sense of well being. I am not going to layout my diet or workout plan, because individual needs will be different. I'll let you know when I break Pr's and when something should be noted.*
*
Goals:
Gain as much Mass/Size as possible during the first 6 weeks of the cycle, then transit to a lower calorie cut style cycle during the last 6 weeks. 

General Weekly Workout:
Monday - Legs
Tuesday - Chest
Wednesday - Rest
Thursday  - Back
Friday - Rest
Saturday - Arms
Sunday - Cardio
Lets Start this Mudafuka! *


----------



## jozifp103 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Yea buddy! That's a fantastic cycle you put together. The npp/mast combo will be great for solid lean gains...then adding var will take you straight to shred city.*


----------



## jamieb24 (Feb 12, 2015)

Where is this log? it was supposed to start last weekend?


----------



## jozifp103 (Feb 12, 2015)

jamieb24 said:


> Where is this log? it was supposed to start last weekend?


*​This is it brother. He'll be updating don't worry *


----------



## crackrbaby (Feb 12, 2015)

I'll be updating tonight. I started the test almost 3 weeks ago to the day today, so as everyone knows, it takes 3 weeks for the test to kick in before any of the magic starts. I'll go into detail tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jozifp103 (Feb 12, 2015)

crackrbaby said:


> I'll be updating tonight. I started the test almost 3 weeks ago to the day today, so as everyone knows, it takes 3 weeks for the test to kick in before any of the magic starts. I'll go into detail tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*​Ya, I'd say at least that. I usually don't notice much from cyp or enth until about week 5-6. 8-11 are the magic weeks though *


----------



## crackrbaby (Feb 12, 2015)

Yeah buddy! I didn't want to start the shorter esters before the test is up and kickin.. It would be a bit of a waste if I didn't wait, imo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamieb24 (Feb 12, 2015)

are you getting bloods? 
test cyp is active right away technically from a bloods standpoint. NPP should be started by week 2 imo


----------



## jozifp103 (Feb 12, 2015)

jamieb24 said:


> are you getting bloods?
> test cyp is active right away technically from a bloods standpoint. NPP should be started by week 2 imo


*​This is true, but peak blood levels aren't reached until week 4 ish. Depending on the person.*


----------



## jamieb24 (Feb 12, 2015)

I have used PSL before. just cyp. never had bloods. I may run more this time and get bloods. I am on trt from a doct atm so I know where my levels are at with just 200mg every two weeks as a reference point.


----------



## jozifp103 (Feb 12, 2015)

jamieb24 said:


> I have used PSL before. just cyp. never had bloods. I may run more this time and get bloods. I am on trt from a doct atm so I know where my levels are at with just 200mg every two weeks as a reference point.


*​There ya go! Bloods are always welcome. Bloods don't lie *


----------



## jamieb24 (Feb 12, 2015)

is domestic available yet?


----------



## crackrbaby (Feb 12, 2015)

jamieb24 said:


> are you getting bloods?
> test cyp is active right away technically from a bloods standpoint. NPP should be started by week 2 imo


Yep, Ill have bloods done within the Last 3 weeks of the cycle.


----------



## crackrbaby (Feb 16, 2015)

_*Update:*_
The pinning of all PSL's products are painless and flow great through my 25g Pins.
Since bumping up the test to 750mg ( 4 weeks ago ) and just adding the NPP and Mast ( 1 week ago ), my strength and weight has steadily been climbing ( 206 lbs ) .
Vascularity has gone up and some slight acne has appeared.
Nothing to major to note yet, but the shits about to hit!

_*Pre-Cycle Pic: 200 Lbs*_





_*Week 4 750 Test
Week 1 455 Npp & 455 Mast*_


----------



## jozifp103 (Feb 16, 2015)

*​I can see the mast is improving your vascularity. Arms look thicker and delts look fuller and more rounded. It's only the beginning! Good work so far brotha.*


----------



## crackrbaby (Feb 17, 2015)

Bro, it's barely even begun! I can tell you, I'm seeing changes daily right now. Next weeks pics progress should be pretty noticeable ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crackrbaby (Feb 19, 2015)

_*
Update:*_

*Things are going Great!
- Pinning is Painless 
- Weight is slowly climbing
- Staying Lean
- Strength and aggressiveness are on the rise!
*
Again, this is still really early in the cycle, but everything's coming together nicely. I can literally FEEL a difference rolling on.
Without change to my diet, and without change in my workout routine, I have gained size and leaned out quite a bit, especially for only being on the NPP and Mast for just now reaching 2 weeks.
I cannot wait to add the Var into the equation!

Also something I missed in my cycle layout:
*15mg Exemestane ED
.25mg Prami ED

Picture Update:
*


----------



## jozifp103 (Feb 23, 2015)

*I am beyond excited for you with this cycle. A bit jealous actually as I wish I added NPP to my current prop, mast, var cycle!*


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Feb 23, 2015)

looking good ... im amped that i found this (subbed) keep it up bro your gonna be a monster


----------



## crackrbaby (Mar 2, 2015)

_*Update: Week 4
*_




*The VAR has STARTED!*​
*Getting Harder Daily!
- Strength is UP 
- Weight has been bouncing +/- 2 lbs
- Acne has calmed

Shits kicking ASS right now!*
* I honestly don't know where to start.. Everything almost seemed to kick in last week at the same time.. On top of the var.. 
 I have leaned out, hardened up, and my strength.. holy shit.. I'm afraid i'm going to break something.. Any of you guys understand what I mean? 
 I've also had NO libido problems at all.. Quite the Opposite happening!**

On a side note. I've had a really good sense of well being.. I don't know if its gear related, but I like it.
I'm also probably going to have bloods done sooner than expected.. I've got to have some other bloods done at the end of this month, so I'll probably have my Test tested also. 

7 Weeks on 750Mg's of Test E Should Put me somewhere in the 4k range.. I Posted bloods up, using another companies Test. I ran 750mg Per week, split into 2x's a week. It landed me at 4780..
 Lets see how PSL compares **

Picture Update:
*


----------



## jozifp103 (Mar 3, 2015)

*Holy gainz. Comparing that to your first pic its crazy how much you've transformed already. You must be having the time of your life.*


----------



## crackrbaby (Mar 3, 2015)

It must be the protein shakes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jozifp103 (Mar 5, 2015)

crackrbaby said:


> It must be the protein shakes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*​Gotta be the test boosters.*


----------



## crackrbaby (Mar 5, 2015)

Ha! 
Has anyone else on here had bloods done at 750mg test per week? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crackrbaby (Mar 5, 2015)

Joz, how can you tell the difference between your var and winny tabs? They look the same. Maybe taste different? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jozifp103 (Mar 5, 2015)

crackrbaby said:


> Joz, how can you tell the difference between your var and winny tabs? They look the same. Maybe taste different?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*TBH bro, I stay away from winny. Tried it once a few years ago through a different lab and HATED it. It was liquid oral winny. I can tell within a week of taking it because my knees and shoulders feel like they have sand in them. It also destroys my liver worse than 75mg dbol. Never tried EP winny and probably never will.*


----------



## crackrbaby (Mar 5, 2015)

I hear you 100% bro. I ordered some Winnie for a friend of mine through EP. When it arrived I was curious as to what they looked like, so I popped open a bag and it looked exactly like the var tabs.  I'm thinking, other than packing, there's no way to tell one from the other.. Possibly through taste.. But, same as you, I hate Winnie!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crackrbaby (Mar 6, 2015)

Gonna have bloodwork done next week. Anyone know where my test levels should be with properly dosed test?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tre (Mar 8, 2015)

You're up 6 ibs? Whats the bf% like? I'm surprised 8 wks on test e @ 750mg/wk hasn't got you at least 15 ibs heavier? 

Sent From Hell Via Droid X2


----------



## crackrbaby (Mar 8, 2015)

I've been cruising on 250 test for quite a while. The idea of this cycle is to stay as dry as possible and make lean, keep able gains. I want to harden up what I have and cut up. I believe as of today, I'm sitting at 208lbs.. I'm not sure about the bf%.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tre (Mar 8, 2015)

Oh I hear ya. Yea I thought it was a cycle. I didnt know you were cruising prior to this. 

Sent From Hell Via Droid X2


----------



## crackrbaby (Mar 11, 2015)

Getting bloods this week!


----------



## crackrbaby (Mar 11, 2015)

Bike week! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jozifp103 (Mar 11, 2015)

crackrbaby said:


> Getting bloods this week!


*​Can't wait to see those numbers brotha.*


----------



## crackrbaby (Mar 14, 2015)

Bloods drawn yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crackrbaby (Mar 17, 2015)

750mg Test E per week Blood Results

​


----------



## jozifp103 (Mar 17, 2015)

*You should be very pleased with those results. *


----------



## crackrbaby (Mar 18, 2015)

Pleased? No... More like fucking jacked! But, I do know how you could "please" me.. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jozifp103 (Mar 18, 2015)

crackrbaby said:


> Pleased? No... More like fucking jacked! But, I do know how you could "please" me.. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*I think i'll leave that to the ladies my man lol. I hope you have someone to take care of you with those levels of test and mast in your system *


----------



## crackrbaby (Mar 18, 2015)

My poor wife hasn't walked normal in a couple months  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crackrbaby (Mar 19, 2015)

200 lbs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crackrbaby (Mar 30, 2015)

Best cycle thus far! Great mood and overall feeling great. I've actually downed my var dose to 40mg per day, I was looking waay to hard for my personal liking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crackrbaby (Apr 16, 2015)

I apologize for not updating more frequently. My work schedule has taken a huge twist and has kept me really busy lately. 
 I haven't been able to hit it as hard as usual, But you can still see progress.. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Apr 16, 2015)

crackrbaby said:


> I've been cruising on 250 test for quite a while. The idea of this cycle is to stay as dry as possible and make lean, keep able gains. I want to harden up what I have and cut up. I believe as of today, I'm sitting at 208lbs.. I'm not sure about the bf%..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are nice gains,clean gain is far better than shit water gains,salute you my brother,keep up the good work,you look to be 10.6 to 11% which is very good area to be in,for lean muscle gains.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Apr 16, 2015)

crackrbaby said:


> Pleased? No... More like fucking jacked! But, I do know how you could "please" me.. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man your SGOT= liver  was smoking good 28 fuck that's perfect,in fact all of your numbers look great,but the o/all test wow,great shit is working.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Apr 16, 2015)

crackrbaby said:


> I apologize for not updating more frequently. My work schedule has taken a huge twist and has kept me really busy lately.
> I haven't been able to hit it as hard as usual, But you can still see progress..
> View attachment 61838
> 
> ...


Great job brother,you look much harder,how old are you,you look maybe late 30's age has a lot to do with things,ask me I know first hand,my next BD will be 60 fuck that just look old lol.


----------

